# Ron Jons Question to Owners.



## cclendinen (Apr 19, 2007)

I would like to eventually buy a resell at Ron Jons in Cape Canaveral when the property is not so new and resells are a little cheaper.  I mainly want it for the day use because my family lives about 10 minutes away.

I was told by the sales department that the day use (Club Caribe) at Ron Jons may not be transfered with a resale, but is only available with the original sale from the developer.

Can anyone that owns there look in thier contract or deed and see if this is a true statement?  Does the contract state the the Club Caribe day use is nontransferable?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2007)

*Whoa!  My Baloney Detector Just Buzzed.*




cclendinen said:


> I was told by the sales department that the day use (Club Caribe) at Ron Jons may not be transfered with a resale, but is only available with the original sale from the developer.


On general principles, that just doesn't sound right.  Whatever the original owner owns is what the resale buyer buys.  If being an owner includes day-use privileges, it makes no sense that those privileges would mysteriously evaporate on resale.  Could the sales department have been mistaken?  Or fibbing? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cclendinen (Apr 19, 2007)

*What a timeshare salesperson mistaken!*




AwayWeGo said:


> Could the sales department have been mistaken?  Or fibbing?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Of course they could have been mistake or fibbing.  That is why I am asking owners to check their paperwork, because it is deed and sales contract that determine your rights not the sales pitch.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 20, 2007)

*Good question*.  I seem to remember during our sales pitch that the "incidental" items such as the Club Caribe member benefits were offered as a sales incentive to owners.  It was something that could be altered down the road (in agreement with the association).  In fact, it has been altered since we purchased our week (but we were grandfathered in).  

I called the sales department when I noticed I could not find my copy of the conditions of Club Caribe that I supposedly signed.  They are mailing me a copy.  It should have been included with my deed but I cannot find it.

When I asked the question that you asked I was told the same thing as you...those benefits are offered only to original owners and are discontinued if ownership changes.  Hmmmmmmmmmm...... Owners of resales are entitled and deeded only the use of their week supposedly.

Once I receive some more solid information then I will post.

Jennie


----------



## J9sling (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, my deed does not mention anything about Club Caribe or the like.  It only refers to the ownership of our week.


----------



## elaine (Apr 20, 2007)

*I know of a beach TS (not Fla) that limited day use to original buyer*

it was either original buyer or transfer only 1X---charter day membership--use of day facilities.
We bought a resale in VA and some have a "charter memberhsip" that allows them to do something--I have no idea what--we bought resale and reserve our week every year--we are buyer #3 of this unit.
Also, Waterside at HHI limits golf package membership to original buyer or 1st resale buyer, after that, they charge $1000 for transfer.
So, I guess resorts can limit the day use/free/discount stuff


----------



## Harry (Apr 20, 2007)

*Can't do it.*

Putting undue restrictions on any property transaction in unconstitutional.  Basically it is saying some owners can and other owners can't.  That creates a class and can't be done.  Now, what they can do is just put out a blanket policy that there will be no day use.  Some resorts have done this for liability and insurance purposes (LBR in Kaua i).  I agreed with this policy and wrote out a waiver.  They said they could not honor that.  Without boring you with the phone calls with the association lawyer etc, we got our day use.


----------



## KenK (Apr 20, 2007)

Harry
   What is undo restrictions?  Would Day Pass use promised to original Dev buyers be important enough?

   What about not charging owners using their week a daily parking fee, but charging an exchange or rental guest? (in Fl)

   Would charging $250 dollars for certain use of resort area free to owners but charged to exchangers/renters be considered undo restrictions? (Vermont)

   Do you think each state might define what they think is undo?


----------



## donnaval (Apr 22, 2007)

> Putting undue restrictions on any property transaction in unconstitutional. Basically it is saying some owners can and other owners can't.



Wyndham/Fairfield does exactly this--if an original owner purchases at least 300k points from the developer, they attain VIP status, with higher levels of VIP status accruing to higher numbers of points purchased.  However, that VIP status disappears upon resale unless the original owner sells to an immediate family member.  

So, VIP John Smith Sr can sell his timeshare to John Smith Jr who will remain a VIP, but if VIP Joe Blow sells to John Doe, John Doe can't be a VIP. 

I'm not a FF VIP so I have no dog in that hunt, but it sure seems to me that the inability to convey VIP status (which is dearly bought in the beginning) puts a serious crimp on resale value, to the ultimate detriment of the original owner.  It's sad to see how many FF owners don't realize this until they try to sell their points.  

I would not be surprised to see a lawsuit come about because of this someday, even though Wyn/FF says VIP is a privilege and not a right and that the program can be modified or canceled at any time...I've attended a few FF presentations over the years and don't recall them ever mentioning those "minor" distinctions during the sales presentations.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 22, 2007)

My parents own at the Reef Resort in Grand Cayman.  When I mentioned this question to my Mom she said that owners who purchased from the developer were given the ability to have a free bonus week at the resort (usually during slow season) for as long as they had the extra time available to give.  That was a sales incentive only offered to original buyers from the developer.  

It seems like this kind of thing is common with developers wanting to sell property.


----------



## cclendinen (May 17, 2007)

*Any update?*

Any new information on day use on a resale.


----------



## J9sling (May 21, 2007)

*I haven't forgotten!*

We are still waiting to get our copy of the member benefits from Ron Jon.  I guess the person I spoke to about getting our signed copy forgot to do so.  I have now spoken with someone in contracts who said they were getting it in the mail to me today.  

When I get it I will post!  That is, unless it's next week because we will be on our cruise vacation...woohoo!!!


----------



## J9sling (May 23, 2007)

*Just got the copy of my paperwork!*

I have some answers...

When we purchased the unit we were offered voluntary membership into Ron Jon's "Club Caribe Program".  We had to sign the terms of the membership before we could have active membership.   According to the "Incidental Benefits Acknowledgment and Disclosure Statement" statement #6 states:
*Conveyance/Assignability - Your membership in Club Caribe will automatically terminate if you sell, transfer or otherwise convey your Timeshare Interest(s) in the Resort.  The Club Caribe Membership is not assignable or otherwise transferable by any Club Caribe Member.*

So, I'm sorry to say, but it appears that the sales office was not fibbing about this.  In order to get the day use benefits you must purchase from the developer.  Unfortunately this makes things very difficult for owners who want to sell their week to locals.

Anyway, if you decide to check out buying from the developer I'd love it if you would let me know first...I get benefits from referrals. 

Good luck whatever you do!

Jennie


----------



## jillandboy (Oct 14, 2007)

*RON JON Owners: Did you get your Club Caribe Bill yet?*

We are Ron Jon owners and have really enjoyed the resort. While we aren't local, we've used our club time a few times over the years.  

I do recall it was about an extra $100/year for unlimited club time. The first three years was covered in our initial purchase. We just got our bill:  there's now three levels of ownership and the unlimited use is (drum roll, please............) $179.00 per year!!!!

They need to get over themselves, really!   

I do know that many, many people in Cocoa Beach are owners and the resort did run into problems w/ over crowding at the pool.   I'm betting that if we don't pay it we lose it forever.  I'm not sure if we choose a lesser membership will we then be able to upgrade later.   And, honestly, I'm very flummoxed over the price.  Can they do that?

I recall wondering at the charge to begin with, since so many resorts 'throw in' 365 day usage along with a purchase.


----------

